# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  دولتی یا همون غیر انتفاعی! ؟ .... روزی 2 ساعت خوبه واسه شروع؟

## girl7

*سلام عشاق تحصیل !!

من امسال نهایی داشتم .. یک شمبه رفتم پیش مشاور برام برنامه ریزی کرد .. گفتش روزی شیش ساعت من گفتم زیاده کردش 4 ساعت ! 

البته طوری ک مثلن ی فصله شیمی 2 و 2 درسه ادبیات و زدن تستایه ادبیات دو درسه دیروز خونده ! 

من هنو نتونستم عملیش کنم ! واسم سخته اینطوری درس خوندن ! 

من میخوام 4 رقمی بیارم دیگه 3 رقمی بشه کلامو میندازم هوا . بنظرتون روزی 2 ساعت فلنه بخونم بدش بکنم 4 ساعت در روز کافیه ؟

ی سواله دیگم داشتم ! 

من ا اول راهنمایی دارم مدرسه غیر انتفاعی میرم و الان پشیمون نیستم فقط واسه امسالم پشیمونم . فک میکنم دولتی میرفتم واسم بهتر بوده .. میخام برم دولتی ک برم کلاس تست بیرون مامانم راضی نمیشه میگه این شیش ماهه رو عم برو همونجا .. نمیدونم چیکار کنم مشاورمم حرفایه منو تایید کرد گف دولتی بری بهتره ..

لطفن تو دوتاشون راهنماییم کنین*

----------


## mahsa92

يادت باشه كسي ك هدف بالا تلاشمم ميبره بالا
مثلا طرف صبح دو ساعت بخون
عصر هم دو ساعت 
منم از اول راهنمايي غير انتفاعي بودم بنظرم اگه دولتي ميري بايد معلماشو يكي يكي تحليل كني عالي باشن وگرنه بدتر ضرر ميكني
معمولا بهتره همون پول رو بدي بري كلاس بجاي مدرسه



Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## girl7

*مامانم راضی شد رفتم دولتی ثبت نام کردم فلنه عم فقط کلاس فیزیک ثبت نام کردم . مشاورمو عوض کردم فردا میرم پیشه یکی دیگه ببینم اون چی میگه* 
*
فقط خیلی میترسم مامانم اینا این همه خرج میکنن تهش دولتی قبول نشم اونوخت خجالت بکشم  هرچی میگم منو هیچجا نفرس من خودم میخونم غیرانتفاعی میرم میگه نه من میفرستمت قبول نشو ! خو ینی چی ؟*

----------


## Alfredo

چه رشته ای هستین؟

----------


## girl7

*ریاضی:yahoo (4):*

----------


## Alfredo

همینجوری نمیشه گفت چون فاکتور های زیادی نقس داره ..مهم تر از همه دبیریه که اساس یادگیری مطلب رو بهتون میگه..ممکنه تو یه مدرسی غیر انتفاعی دبیری باشه که عالی و چندین برابر با تدریسش به داوطلب کمک میکنه و تو دولتی نباشه..پس اول به این توجه کنین.به سطح علمی همکلاسی هاتون توجه کنین ..کلاسی که بقیه خوب باشن خود به خود شما هم پیشرفت می کنین.پس یه تحقیقی بکنین..بقیه می مونه به تلاش خودتون..
تو درس هوندن هم برای رشته ریاضی به نظر من 2 ساعت توی تابستون خوبه..ولی ذره ذره که پیش میرین بیشترش کنین ..تا اول مهر برسونین به 3 ساعت..تو پاییز 5 ساعت..تو زمستون 7 ساعت..تو بهار هم 9 تا 10 ساعت..اگه الان فشار بیارین به شدت زده میشین از درس

----------


## girl7

*منم دقیقن نظرم همینه 

میدونی من پارسالم مدرسمو عوض کردمو تمومه اعتماد ب نفسمو خورد کرد ! 

سال دوم تو ی مدرسه ای بودم ک من جزوه 3-4 نفره اول کلاسمون بودم اومدم بهترین مدرسه شدم یکی دو تایه اخر ! ینی قشنگ هرچی اعتماد ب نفس داشتم خورد شد رفت ! 

خیلی واسم ساله سختی بود . من نتونستم خودمو ب اونا برسونم . تازشم تمبل تر شدم ! چون دیگه امیدی ب درس خوندن نداشتم 

ولی حالا ک مامانمینا میگن دولتی قبول نمیشی میخام ی طوری بخونم ک حتمن دولتی قبولشم ! 

2 ساعت فک کنم کمه میخام ب مشاورم بگم روزی 3 تا 4 ساعت بزاره البته با توجه ب اینکه ماه رمضونم هست و منم روزه میگیرم واسم سخته ولی عادت دارم تا سحر بیدار باشم تا پارسال تا سحر تو نت میگشتم حالا امسال میدرسم ! عب نداره ک من میتونم !!!  :yahoo (4):*

----------


## mahsa92

> *منم دقیقن نظرم همینه 
> 
> میدونی من پارسالم مدرسمو عوض کردمو تمومه اعتماد ب نفسمو خورد کرد ! 
> 
> سال دوم تو ی مدرسه ای بودم ک من جزوه 3-4 نفره اول کلاسمون بودم اومدم بهترین مدرسه شدم یکی دو تایه اخر ! ینی قشنگ هرچی اعتماد ب نفس داشتم خورد شد رفت ! 
> 
> خیلی واسم ساله سختی بود . من نتونستم خودمو ب اونا برسونم . تازشم تمبل تر شدم ! چون دیگه امیدی ب درس خوندن نداشتم 
> 
> ولی حالا ک مامانمینا میگن دولتی قبول نمیشی میخام ی طوری بخونم ک حتمن دولتی قبولشم ! 
> ...


هنوز وقت زياده مطمعن باش با اينهمه وقت ميتوني (اگه خودت بخواي)


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Amir James

تجربه : از اول تابستون با روزی ۸ ساعت شروع کردم - اول مهر به ۱۳ ساعت رسید. اواخر زمستان ۱۲ متوسط بود.
از اردیبشهت *بریدم.
*
پیشنهاد: اول تابستون با روزی ۳ ساعت شروع - اول مهر به ۸ ساعت برس. اواخر زمستان ۱۰. همینو ادامه بده.

----------


## Ensany

مشاورتون درست برنامه ریزی کرده!! باید بین درسای تخصصی درسای عمومی هم باشه تا احساس خستگی نکنین!

از کم شروع کنید و کم کم بالا برید! من روزای اول 180 دقیقه میخوندم! اما الان رسیدم به 400 دقیقه! هفته بعد میشه روزی 500 دقیقه! واسه موفقیت تلاش لازمه! 
اگه هم تایم مطالعتون کمه سعی کنین کیفیت مطالعتون رو بالا ببرین!

----------


## girl7

*من مشاورمو عوض کردم این میگه روزی 6-7 ساعت بخون ! 

هرچی بش میگم میگه تو زرنگی میخای دمباله ی چیزی باشی ک خودتو تبرئه کنی درس نخونی ! 

گفتش باید تا اخر تابستون دوم و سومتو تموم کنی خب منم تموم میکردم ولی روزی 7 ساعت خیلیه ! 

نفمید دیگه چکا کنم منم مجبورم بخونم !
*

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> *من مشاورمو عوض کردم این میگه روزی 6-7 ساعت بخون ! 
> 
> هرچی بش میگم میگه تو زرنگی میخای دمباله ی چیزی باشی ک خودتو تبرئه کنی درس نخونی ! 
> 
> گفتش باید تا اخر تابستون دوم و سومتو تموم کنی خب منم تموم میکردم ولی روزی 7 ساعت خیلیه ! 
> 
> نفمید دیگه چکا کنم منم مجبورم بخونم !
> *


اشتباه نکن...6-7 ساعت خیلی معقوله!!!!
مطمئنا اگه بتونی همیشه روزای تعطیل انقد بخونی کمتر از اوناییی که همش 10 ساعت میخونن خسته میشی..
اما 6-7 ساعت لازمه!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *سلام عشاق تحصیل !!
> 
> من امسال نهایی داشتم .. یک شمبه رفتم پیش مشاور برام برنامه ریزی کرد .. گفتش روزی شیش ساعت من گفتم زیاده کردش 4 ساعت ! 
> 
> البته طوری ک مثلن ی فصله شیمی 2 و 2 درسه ادبیات و زدن تستایه ادبیات دو درسه دیروز خونده ! 
> 
> من هنو نتونستم عملیش کنم ! واسم سخته اینطوری درس خوندن ! 
> 
> من میخوام 4 رقمی بیارم دیگه 3 رقمی بشه کلامو میندازم هوا . بنظرتون روزی 2 ساعت فلنه بخونم بدش بکنم 4 ساعت در روز کافیه ؟
> ...


ببین نظر مشاورت محترمه..
اما فک میکنی برا این همه درس..چقد میتونی کلاس بری مگه؟؟
بخوای همشو کلاس بری دیگه وقتی برای درس خوندن نمیمونه...
بالاخره معلماتون حداقل یه تعدادشون خوبن!هر درسی احساس کردی مشکل داری کلاس برو..اونم اگه متونی هر مبحثی که سر کلاس معلم مدرسه نمیفهمی!کلاس زیادی رفتینم بی فایدست...

----------


## girl7

> اشتباه نکن...6-7 ساعت خیلی معقوله!!!!
> مطمئنا اگه بتونی همیشه روزای تعطیل انقد بخونی کمتر از اوناییی که همش 10 ساعت میخونن خسته میشی..
> اما 6-7 ساعت لازمه!
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ببین نظر مشاورت محترمه..
> ...


*
میدونی چیه اخه مثلن اون مدرسه ی دبیر فیزیک نسبتا خوب میاره خب واسه تست تو خانوما اون بهتره ولی ما ی اقایی تو گرگان داریم ک تستارو عالی یاد میده . من ک نمیتونم هم اون مدرسه برم هم پیشه اون اقا اینطوری واقعن هردو ب باده فنا میرن ! 

الان ک مشاورمو عوض کردم اون میگه خودت بخون خودتم تست بزن فقط مثلن ی مبحث تو ریاضی و نمیتونی ی دبیر خ بگیر بگو بیاد واست تست زدنشو یاد  بده ! 

دیگه فلنه ک دبیر نگرفتم فقط فیزیک گرفتم تا ببینم چ میشه !*

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> *
> میدونی چیه اخه مثلن اون مدرسه ی دبیر فیزیک نسبتا خوب میاره خب واسه تست تو خانوما اون بهتره ولی ما ی اقایی تو گرگان داریم ک تستارو عالی یاد میده . من ک نمیتونم هم اون مدرسه برم هم پیشه اون اقا اینطوری واقعن هردو ب باده فنا میرن ! 
> 
> الان ک مشاورمو عوض کردم اون میگه خودت بخون خودتم تست بزن فقط مثلن ی مبحث تو ریاضی و نمیتونی ی دبیر خ بگیر بگو بیاد واست تست زدنشو یاد  بده ! 
> 
> دیگه فلنه ک دبیر نگرفتم فقط فیزیک گرفتم تا ببینم چ میشه !*


به هر حال امیدوارم موفق باشی... ما تو مشهد بیشتر دبیرای خوبو ت مدرسمون داشتیم..منم غ انتفاعیی بودم...
من خودم فقط برای بعضی مباحث چن جسه دبیر داشتم...حرفایی که زدم تجربه خودم و بچه های موفق سال قبل مدرسمون بود..
پردیس اولیازاده که پارسال 2 منطقه شد مدرسه ما بود!!!!
حرفاش خیلی خوبه...میتونی تو سایت کانون تو صفحه خودش که به سوالا جواب داده حرفاشو بخونی...کمکت میکنه حتما..!

----------


## girl7

> به هر حال امیدوارم موفق باشی... ما تو مشهد بیشتر دبیرای خوبو ت مدرسمون داشتیم..منم غ انتفاعیی بودم...
> من خودم فقط برای بعضی مباحث چن جسه دبیر داشتم...حرفایی که زدم تجربه خودم و بچه های موفق سال قبل مدرسمون بود..
> پردیس اولیازاده که پارسال 2 منطقه شد مدرسه ما بود!!!!
> حرفاش خیلی خوبه...میتونی تو سایت کانون تو صفحه خودش که به سوالا جواب داده حرفاشو بخونی...کمکت میکنه حتما..!


*اها مچکر*

----------


## parsa.

> *من مشاورمو عوض کردم این میگه روزی 6-7 ساعت بخون ! 
> 
> هرچی بش میگم میگه تو زرنگی میخای دمباله ی چیزی باشی ک خودتو تبرئه کنی درس نخونی ! 
> 
> گفتش باید تا اخر تابستون دوم و سومتو تموم کنی خب منم تموم میکردم ولی روزی 7 ساعت خیلیه ! 
> 
> نفمید دیگه چکا کنم منم مجبورم بخونم !
> *


ببینین کیفیت مطالعه مهمه هر 7 ساعت خوندنی لزوما مفید نیست
پیشنهاد میشه روش 1.3.7 رو هم امتحان کنین
در اینده بیشتر در مورد این مسله توضیح میدم

----------


## girl7

> ببینین کیفیت مطالعه مهمه هر 7 ساعت خوندنی لزوما مفید نیست
> پیشنهاد میشه روش 1.3.7 رو هم امتحان کنین
> در اینده بیشتر در مورد این مسله توضیح میدم



*1.3.7 چیه ؟ 

حرفت درسته منم ک همش ب حرفه اون پیش نمیرم یوخ میبینی ی ساعته میتونم ی درسو بخونم بضی وختام خسته میشم نمیخونم ولی تا الان ک فک میکنم خوب تو حافظم مونده مطلبا*

----------


## parsa.

در مورد این روش توضیح خواهم داد بطور کامل
فعلا در حال نوشتن برنامه جامع هستم

----------


## girl7

> در مورد این روش توضیح خواهم داد بطور کامل
> فعلا در حال نوشتن برنامه جامع هستم


*باش*

----------


## MAHSA

روزی دو ساعت دیگه خیلی کمه 
با همون 4 ساعت شروع کنی دیگه کم کم ساعت مطالعت رو ببر بالا

----------


## girl7

> روزی دو ساعت دیگه خیلی کمه 
> با همون 4 ساعت شروع کنی دیگه کم کم ساعت مطالعت رو ببر بالا


*
اره دیگه من الان 4-5 ساعتو حتمن میخونم !*

----------


## niloufar abi

خب بستگی داره غیر انتفاعی کجا بری؟
من رفتم غیر انتفاعی خیلی هم خرج کردم
اصلا راضی نیستم
جو مدرسه خیلی مهمه به نظر من
جو مدرسه ی ما درس نخوندن بود.دولتی هم بخوای بری باید یه خوبشو پیدا کنی
من اگه خودم  به یه سال پیش برگردم یه مدرسه ی غیر انتفاعی خوب پیدا می کنم
هر چند عوض کردن مدرسه سال پیش دانشگاهی کار خوبی نیست

----------

